# Poundland UK triwing screw bit mini review.



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2019)

Saw poundland UK had a triwing bit in their £1 set of precision/security screwdriver bits pictured below (it is a grenade shaped affair). Though I have no need of another cheapo screw driver bit set it is rare I see such things in the real world so I thought I would flex the old GBAtemp staff expenses account, now the mini review.










 

Bits are mostly as you would expect (maybe not as nice as some Chinese multi bit sets, the included driver certainly isn't, no markings on the bits) but will do for the sorts of things they usually get thrown at. Said bits fitted fine in the lidl set and another set, as well as the Big Clive style pencil holder poundland does from time to time, and could be turned fairly hard with the bit in a vice. Triwing (only the one) is the fatter variety, not sure how good a candidate for a touch on the bench grinder it would be.

Tests.

Worked in GBC. No GBP or original tank GB to test with right now.
Worked in GBA
Worked in GBA cart
GB, GBC and N64 carts use inverse star thing. As does N64 and NES hardware.
Failed in GBA SP
Failed in DS lite.
No GBM to test with.
My DS was changed to philips during https://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-original-phat-replacement-case-review-56k-no.364632/ and not sure where my secondary is. Screws were similar size to the SP and DS lite though so not expecting much here.
Worked in gamecube controller.
Too fat for official GC memory card.
Wiimote is philips for some but one had triwing. Took a bit of persuading to prevent cam out but got there in the end without chewing up the screw..
Failed in Wii nunchuck (too far down to do good)
Bit itself too fat for two of the classic controller screw holes (this is why we have dedicated screwdrivers), worked on the others on the thing. Possibly a better candidate for a touch on the bench grinder.
Might be persuaded to work in the wiimote steering wheel attachment but not good.
N64 and NES controllers, nes zapper and such are philips.
No SNES stuff to test with here. No Wii hardware, DSi, 3ds family, Wii U anything or Switch stuff to look at here either.
That is the limit of my nintendo collection where I am at.

So yeah GBC, original GBA, GBA carts and gamecube controllers will fall to this, as will wiimotes and some aspects of wiimote attachments. 

So won't replace a proper triwing or triwing set but could be useful for some. Play it as you will.

*Verdict*


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 19, 2019)

did the bit turn to dust? like after some use, did it become less sharp? I know this is only a pound and i actually already have this but I don't have any screws to unscrew lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2019)

jimmyj said:


> did the bit turn to dust? like after some use, did it become less sharp? I know this is only a pound and i actually already have this but I don't have any screws to unscrew lol


I can't say I have used it since. I have better precision sets I use for other things I actually care about.

Most precision bits I treat as consumables, maybe not as much as plasterboard/drywall but close, especially if they are getting any kind of torque put through them.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice to see Big Clive on gbatemp


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 19, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I can't say I have used it since. I have better precision sets I use for other things I actually care about.
> 
> Most precision bits I treat as consumables, maybe not as much as plasterboard/drywall but close, especially if they are getting any kind of torque put through them.


where did you get the tri wing precision bit from?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2019)

jimmyj said:


> where did you get the tri wing precision bit from?


In the opening post? At the time a shop called poundland (these days sells things for more than £1) had that kid pictured. It is rare I see such things in the real world so I grabbed it and tried it on a bunch of things I have around here with such a bit. It was not great for a lot of them (the smaller ones in dedicated screwdrivers usually do better) but it did work for some things people might have cared for. List of such things in the opening post.

In general for the other ones I have... it has been years since some but the usual suspects of Amazon and the Chinese tat sellers are good bets. Apple used them for a while in other things as well so when I would order in replacement screens they would usually come with some in the kit so I have a bunch from that. I don't have a particular brand/design/seller to say go get this.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 20, 2019)

For whatever it's worth, the ridiculously cheap PengGong purple and blue triwing I bought in 2009 or so is still holding well, despite looking very cheaply built (the shaft barely goes through 1/3 of the handle)


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 17, 2019)

@FAST6191 nice review! Very thorough job. Your reviews are probably some of the most thorough on the Temp XD


----------

